# More Moderators needed



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Painted Calipers*

I think we need more than 4 mods for the Altima area. The traffic here is extremely high. I cant believe you all can keep up with all the new post every day. J/K 

Where did everyone go?

OhTWo hook me up with those pics of your calipers will you
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I think we need more than 4 mods for the Altima area. The traffic here is extremely high. I cant believe you all can keep up with all the new post every day. J/K
> 
> Where did everyone go?
> 
> ...


Everyone still posts on .net so you know they aren't dead...

I think we don't have enough n00bs asking repeat questions so everyone can chime in. 

I'll post up those pics in a few.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

hard to see.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

another


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Eager to answer the call for another mod.... Here, let me try it out...... "Search"....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *another *


So you painted them from a dull black to a glossy black?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *So you painted them from a dull black to a glossy black? *


With those wheels you could see all the rust spots, and gray looking flat black on the rotors. The calipers also stood out being gray.

So I took semi gloss engine paint ($3.99) and put on a couple of coats. It looks really good in person. I'll have to take another picture in the daylight so the flash doesn't reflect.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *With those wheels you could see all the rust spots, and gray looking flat black on the rotors. The calipers also stood out being gray.
> 
> So I took semi gloss engine paint ($3.99) and put on a couple of coats. It looks really good in person. I'll have to take another picture in the daylight so the flash doesn't reflect. *


Better yet, just bring it up on the 16th so I can see it in person! 

Yeah, I know what you mean about the rust spotting on the rotors. After a rain, they look like ish!


----------

